# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Moteur de jeu pour programmer en Python

## JohnAnto

Bonsoir,
Quel sont les moteurs de jeu (2d ou 3d, peus importe) permettant de programmer en langage Python ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## jeroy

Unity gre le Boo, un dialecte de Python, c'est probablement le plus complet des moteurs sur ce segment : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boo_(programming_language)

Python-Ogre est un binding pour le moteur 3D open-source Ogre3D.

PySoy, mais je ne connais pas l'tat exact du projet, est un autre moteur 3D.

PyGame c'est la SDL + binding pour Python, PyGlet la mme chose pour OpenGL.

En rgle gnrale, tu peux simplement gnrer des bindings  partir de ce que tu sais/veux utiliser comme moteur (via Py++ ou autres).

Tu peux aussi utiliser Blender qui contient un moteur de jeu scriptable en Python, si c'est juste pour raliser un proto/PoC/travail tudiant.

----------


## Fabiani

JohnAnto,

Tu as aussi Panda (http://www.panda3d.org/)  qui est open source et libre de droits (jeux commerciaux inclus). 
Mme si le moteur est crit en c++ , l'emploi de Python doit lgrement rduire les perfs, mais je n'en suis pas sr (j'utilise dxstudio pour ma part).

Salutations.

----------

